# Collapsed trachea/Tracheal stent procedure



## buffygirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Has anyone's chi had a tracheal stent procedure? My Bambi is 8, has been diagnosed with a collapsed trachea and her vet is urging me to have this done by next year. She makes honking noises when she gets excited, and when she gets too hot or goes on walks. Sounds like a duck.

The success rate for the procedure is good, but there are risks as there are with any procedure. This is still considered a newer procedure, and as a result there aren't any long term studies on it. I am torn on what to do, her condition will never improve and am told it will worsen. She is at the right age to get this done. My vet said this condition can be compared to us going about our daily lives but breathing through a straw.  I'm planning on getting a second opinion before making a decision.

Was hoping to hear a few experiences from people here. Thanks in advance


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

with any sort of diagnosis needing a major procedure I agree with always getting a second opinion so i agree with you there. I wish I had some better knowledge to share with you but I don't, however being someone with asthma I do know that feeling well and its not fun its so hard to breathe and you have to try so hard to get a little bit of air and its really taxing on the body and that's going through that for minutes to hours I can't imagine it being constant. after I would get my nebulizer and steroids going to expand my airways during these attacks I would feel as if I ran a marathon I imagine the constancy of her issue would be the most damaging. at my worst, going to sleep when I was having a bad asthma day I'd wake up sometimes bc it was so hard to pull a breath that I'd stop breathing in my sleep so then I'd be so scared to sleep I'd stay awake all night or until I could get it under control. if there's something you could do to stop the trouble she's having I'd do it as soon as I could bc even if there's long term effects that youre unaware of you'd have her there with you to figure it out when you got to that road and they can't be worse than her not getting to that point if she ever would. what you do know is this can be life threatening if untreated which is probably why they recommend having it done within the year, to me that trumps what you don't know. and this is just my honest opinion I don't mean to frighten or offend I say this only out of worry for you and bambi whom I can tell you love dearly. hopefully others here will have more to offer you about her diagnosis. I wish you both the best of luck sending prayers your way.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have three dogs with this condition. Fairly common in small/tiny breeds. One has heart failure, with the heart pressing against the trachea; which is already partially collapsed. She is on medication to help the heart, and is one her 21/2 year of having this condition. She coughs with barking (why does she bark, when she knows it makes her cough?) and excitement. During dinner she will start to bark, then cough, with the excitement of getting our plates to lick! I'd make sure her heart is OK, before doing the stent surgery.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

susan davis said:


> I have three dogs with this condition. Fairly common in small/tiny breeds. One has heart failure, with the heart pressing against the trachea; which is already partially collapsed. She is on medication to help the heart, and is one her 21/2 year of having this condition. She coughs with barking (why does she bark, when she knows it makes her cough?) and excitement. During dinner she will start to bark, then cough, with the excitement of getting our plates to lick! * I'd make sure her heart is OK, before doing the stent surgery.*


I agree. My last dog, Bella, did the coughing/honking thing, too. Her collapse was also because of her heart. 

So, as Susan said, make sure it's just her trachea and not a symptom of something else before you get it done.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I would get a second opinion for sure. My Female, Beverly, is turning 6 this year and was diagnosed with collapsing trachea when she was around a year old. She also honks when she is overexcited or runs around too much. She takes Theophylline twice daily to manage it. Our vet has never mentioned the need for surgery even when Beverly's condition flares up. I would avoid the surgery unless it is complete;y necessary and several vets agree on it.


----------

